# Mi soldador ha dejado de tener la potencia del principio,¿Por que?



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Tengo un JBC 30S(25W) que antes era mucho mas potente. Sin tocar el estaño lo derretia (Exageracion). Ahora noto que ha perdido tiron, le cuesta más calentar, pero la verdad es que cuando me lo compré hice alguna que otra burrada con la punta (Utilizacion indevida), pero bueno, ¿Se puede hacer algo para que recupere la fuerza que tenia al principio?

He pensado que quizas la culpable sea la punta, por las burradas que hice con ella, ya que con el resto del soldador no he hecho nada que pudiera dañarlo, y no sé, si limpiando bien la punta quizas pueda recuperar al soldador volcanico que al principio era.

Saludos!
P.D: Siento tristeza por él y quiero hacerlo sentir bien, dandole un buen cuidado


----------



## electrodan (Feb 3, 2010)

Si la punta está negra agarrá una lija y a sacale la capa de costra. Con suerte quedará algo usable.
Eso si, no olvides estañarla luego con una fina película de estaño para que no se oxide (con el calor el metal es mas susceptible a oxidarse, por simple contacto con el aire). Y digo fina película, es decir, que parezca pintado, porque si parece un líquido es que es demasiado y te está carcomiendo la punta (crea pequeños túneles que hacen que hacen que la punta vaya a la basura rápidamente).
Si lo del primer párrafo no funciona es hora de comprar una nueva. Si comprás una, que venga con recubrimiento especial para que no pase lo de oxidarse (ver segundo párrafo). Para cosas como fundir plástico usas esta podrida así no se te daña la que tiene el recubrimiento. Aunque siga funcionado la que tenés ahora, te recomiendo una de esas recubiertas, son mucho mas cómodas de usar (y limpiar).


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 3, 2010)

no mencionas el tiempo de uso, dicen por aca: todo por servir se acaba, la resistencia termica se desgasta con el tiempo y en algun momento se rompera


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

si es punta ceramica no le pases lija, te vas a llevar la ceramica en la lija, si es asi pasala por un papel, a modo de agujerearlo, se queda toda la mugre en el papel, claro que tiene que ser con el soldador caliente, un carton tambien sirve.

atenti tambien con lo que dice helminto

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2010)

> Para cosas como fundir plástico usas esta podrida así no se te daña la que tiene el recubrimiento.


Ouch! Me has pillado  Tu tambien lo has hecho no?


> no mencionas el tiempo de uso, dicen por aca: todo por servir se acaba, la resistencia termica se desgasta con el tiempo y en algun momento se rompera


Pues casi nada, hechale un año desde que me lo compre, y apenas lo he usado, lo unico es que no lo he tratado como se merece.



> si es punta ceramica no le pases lija, te vas a llevar la ceramica en la lija, si es asi pasala por un papel, a modo de agujerearlo, se queda toda la mugre en el papel, claro que tiene que ser con el soldador caliente, un carton tambien sirve.


Yo diria que nada mas comprarlo llevaba una especie de capa de pintura de color gris en la punta.

*Edito:* He buscado una foto de la punta pero no hay forma de encontrarla. Si la encuentro por fin, la publico.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 4, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Ouch! Me has pillado  Tu tambien lo has hecho no?


Obvio.  Pero en esos tiempos apenas lo usaba para soldar cables, en la actualidad no usaría nunca la de mi soldador actual que tiene el tal recubrimiento.


> si es punta ceramica no le pases lija, te vas a llevar la ceramica en la lija, si es asi pasala por un papel, a modo de agujerearlo, se queda toda la mugre en el papel, claro que tiene que ser con el soldador caliente, un carton tambien sirve.


Nunca he entendido por que le dicen de "ceramica"... Si son de metal!
En fin, creo que la "cerámica" ya se fue hace tiempo, ahora solo queda el frio y sucio metal.
Me apunto esta última frase, todos los derechos reservados.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

se les dice de ceramica por que la punta de metal esta revestida en una ceramica, si es de metal, al soldar, se va comiendo la punta poco a poco, debiendo limarlo cada tanto para recuperar su punta
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





esa que se ve en la foto es una punta con recubrimiento ceramico, la soldadura no se como la punta, por ende no se debe de lijar o limar esta punta

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 4, 2010)

Esa punta brillosa no se parece mucho a la cerámica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

asi viene de fabrica, bien estañada, al toque no mas ya no queda brillosa. si tenes una punta que tiene ese material mas atras es una punta ceramica


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2010)

He sacado esta informacion de la pagina web oficial de JBC:


> "The tips are made of copper protected by various layers: iron, nickel and chromium, respectively, and they are also pretinned and ready for use.
> 
> With this treatment, deformation and wear are thereby avoided. Its working life is equivalent to 20 copper tips."
> Fuente: http://www.jbctools.com/classic-series/classics-products/calssic-accessories/classic-tips



Sabiendo lo de arriba, ¿puedo lijar la punta?
Si se puede lijar tengo algunas dudas:
Lija de lo mas finita supongo,¿no?
¿Se lija toda la pieza o realmente solo la puntita?(Tiene un poquitin de costra mas bien en la parte donde se sujeta al soldador)
Cuando vaya a hacer la pelicula de estaño, solamente en la parte mas delgada de la punta ¿verdad?

Son preguntas un poco basicas del mantenimiento del soldador pero no me gustaria acabar de estropearla mas.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 4, 2010)

no le podes sacar una foto donde se vea bien?? por que segun el link que pasaste no es ceramica, pero tiene un tratamiento para prevenir su corrosion, que te lo llevarias con la lija. el estaño solo en la punta.

si esta muy sucia, antes que lija trata de sacarle esa costra con algo que sea no abrasivo


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2010)

Os dejo varias fotos para que veais la punta y opineis sobre que debo de hacer para limpiarla..
La parte cilindrica que no pertenece a la punta sino que al soldador, ¿Que mantenimiento se le da?
Gracias.
Hasta luego.


----------



## tuimg (Feb 5, 2010)

yo encuentro que esa punta esta bien, yo tengo uno peor y solda de maravilla, eso si es de 40w, no sera otro el problema? puede ser el nicron.
Habia visto por ahi que la punta no se podia lijar ni limar porque pierden un recibrimiento, no se si sera verdad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2010)

Por lo que se vé, esa punta no está mal. Habría que limpiarla un poco y estañarla mejor, pero no se vé que tenga problemas. Para limpiarla sin riesgo, calentá el soldador a su temperatura de operación y pasale con un papel de cocina hecho bollo, raspando la zona del extremo donde se coloca el estaño. Una vez hecho esto, estañala y volvé a repetir el proceso un par de veces. SI no queda bien ahí, habrá que usar resina o flux, pero no creo que sea para tanto.
A los pegotes oscuros cerca de donde está el anillo que sujeta la punta no les prestes atención. Deben ser restos de plástico o algo que has tocado con el soldador caliente, pero no influyen para soldar.
Y en cuanto a la pérdida de temperatura...no sé. Así como está no puede decirse mucho, porque habría que ver a que le llamás vos "pérdida de potencia". Por el diámetro de la punta, no parece un soldador de mas de 25W, así que no esperes que caliente una exageración...ni mucho menos.
Si funciona bien y te permite soldar sin problemas, ni me preocuparía en mirar nada...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2010)

Y un detallecito más: Esos soldadores tienen un calefactor que va por adentro de la punta. Suele ser algo como una "vela" de cerámica o algo poor el estilo.
Si la punta está un poquito separada del calefactor, ahí tenés al culpable.

Empujá la punta "hacia adentro" para asegurarte de que haga buen contacto (pero no hagas demasiada fuerza, que podés partirlo). Con unas fotos del interior de ese soldador (bueno, de la zona de la punta y el calefactor) podría arriesgarse alguna otra cosa.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yo me acostumbré toda la vida a usar soldador de tipo pistola y para mi es lo mejor. Nunca he tenido problemas con la limpieza ni nada. 

Tampoco nunca me acostumbré a ese tipo de soldador (tipo lápiz, como el tuyo)...
Tuve uno de 40W pero nunca me rindió lo esperado, y volví al soldador de pistola.
Ahora me quiero comprar un VESUBIO. Supongo que este debe ser un placer..

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.
No debes lijar la punta "The tips are made of copper protected by various layers: iron, nickel and chromium, respectively, and they are also pretinned and ready for use. 
With this treatment, deformation and wear are thereby avoided. Its working life is equivalent to 20 copper tips."

Lo que está en inglés dice en resumen lo sgte:
La punta está protegida con capas de acero, niquel y cromio.
Esta capas evitan la deformación y desgaste de la punta, haciéndola tan duradera como 20 puntas de cobre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 5, 2010)

Esa punta no está tan mal, no la lijes.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2010)

> Así como está no puede decirse mucho, porque habría que ver a que le llamás vos "pérdida de potencia". Por el diámetro de la punta, no parece un soldador de mas de 25W, así que no esperes que caliente una exageración...ni mucho menos.


Es de 25W como dije en el primer mensaje. Le llamo "perdida de potencia" a que cuando lo compre tardaba mucho menos en soldar una conexion, es una perdida minima pero que he notado bastante a la hora de soldar(Si hubiera tenido simpre la misma potencia que tiene ahora, no hubiera tenido ningun problema). He pensado en medir la temperatura que coge la punta y compararla con la temperatura teorica que deberia alcanzar, utilizando la sonda de temperatura del multimetro, pero no se si juntar la sonda y la punta del soldador seria buena idea,¿Estropeare la sonda si lo hago?¿Depende de la maxima temperatura que pueda medir?



> Y un detallecito más: Esos soldadores tienen un calefactor que va por adentro de la punta. Suele ser algo como una "vela" de cerámica o algo poor el estilo.


Eso es algo que creo que observe el otro dia. No sé si lo que describo sera algo normal y corriente pero lo comento por si tiene relacion con lo que dices. Observé que la pieza que se llama "punta" (Un termino un poco ambiguo, ¿no creeis?) estaba hueca hasta justo donde empieza la punta de la pieza , donde tiene un relleno solido de algo que no sé que es, asi que, es posible de que se trate d elo que me dice Cacho.


> Empujá la punta "hacia adentro" para asegurarte de que haga buen contacto (pero no hagas demasiada fuerza, que podés partirlo). Con unas fotos del interior de ese soldador (bueno, de la zona de la punta y el calefactor) podría arriesgarse alguna otra cosa.


La quite para mirarla bien, y depues la metí con fuerza , con cuidado pero bien encajada (Suena un poco pornografico ¿no?). Le hare algunas fotos mas a la punta exclusivamente.



> Yo me acostumbré toda la vida a usar soldador de tipo pistola y para mi es lo mejor. Nunca he tenido problemas con la limpieza ni nada.


Estan interesantes estos soldadores.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 5, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Yo me acostumbré toda la vida a usar soldador de tipo pistola y para mi  es lo mejor



Conocí a un técnico que repara electrodomésticos e, igualmente, usa una pistola como de 60 W. Parece una máquina. Pone una gotita de estaño en la punta y suelda con un solo toque. Supongo que eso será problemático para los componentes muy pequeños.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Es de 25W como dije en el primer mensaje.



Ooopppssss! Tenés razón...recién lo veo. Hay que leer mejor....:estudiando:



Limbo dijo:


> Le llamo "perdida de potencia" a que cuando lo compre tardaba mucho menos en soldar una conexion, es una perdida minima pero que he notado bastante a la hora de soldar(Si hubiera tenido simpre la misma potencia que tiene ahora, no hubiera tenido ningun problema). He pensado en medir la temperatura que coge la punta y compararla con la temperatura teorica que deberia alcanzar, utilizando la sonda de temperatura del multimetro, pero no se si juntar la sonda y la punta del soldador seria buena idea,¿Estropeare la sonda si lo hago?¿Depende de la maxima temperatura que pueda medir?



La temperatura es importante, pero lo que tenés que ver es la variación de temperatura cuando ponés la punta en contacto con los elementos a soldar. Aunque tengas 220ºC (o más) en la punta, si los alambres a soldar son gordos o la superficie de cobre es muy amplia, vas a tener una caída en la temperatura y una demora en calentar las áreas a soldar. Otra cosa muy diferente sucede cuando unís alambres muy delgados a islas de cobre pequeñas.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2010)

> La temperatura es importante, pero lo que tenés que ver es la variación de temperatura cuando ponés la punta en contacto con los elementos a soldar. Aunque tengas 220ºC (o más) en la punta, si los alambres a soldar son gordos o la superficie de cobre es muy amplia, vas a tener una caída en la temperatura y una demora en calentar las áreas a soldar. Otra cosa muy diferente sucede cuando unís alambres muy delgados a islas de cobre pequeñas.


Ahá, entiendo. Lo de la sonda, como lo ves? la estropeare si la pongo directamente en la union a soldar? Soporta entre -40º y 400º.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Ahá, entiendo. Lo de la sonda, como lo ves? la estropeare si la pongo directamente en la union a soldar? Soporta entre -40º y 400º.



Habría que ver...
Supongo que no debería haber problema, por que esas sondas son generalmente unas PT100. Lo qu etenés que verificar es que la zona de contacto de la sonda soporte la temperatura (he visto algunas que tenían un capuchón de plástico o algo así....hummmm).
Por lo pronto, comenzá midiendo *rápidamente *la temperatura de la punta, que calculo que debería superar los 240ºC


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2010)

La sonda que tengo es esta: http://www.velleman.eu/images/products/1/dvm891_detail.jpg

El conector amarillo es de plastico y tiene tambien como una especie de manguito que recubre la parte del principio de la parte metalica (Lo describo porque en la imagen no se aprecia demasiado este manguito).

Medire la temperatura de la punta y os pondre el resultado.

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 5, 2010)

che, y si sacas la punta, limpias el soldador pelado con virulana, despacito, e intentas hacer lo mismo por dentro de la punta?? tal vez esta muy sucio y eso dificulta el intercambio de calor del elemento calefactor con la punta.

tengo un soldador algo parecido al tuyo, solo que la punta no tiene esos cortes, es toda derecha, y tuve que hacer el procedimiento que describi mas arriba para que funcione perfectamente(dicho sea de paso, ni idea donde estara ese soldador)


saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

Lo que faltaba ya. He sacado la punta (Lo hice mas veces antes y no paso nada) una vez mas y al ponerla y encender el soldador a empezado a sacar humo  Como si estuviera quemandose algo dentro de la punta. He sacado la punta y la he golpeado boca abajo ligeramente en la mesa y se ha desprendido un polvillo grisaceo (Nunca me habia pasado). Para comprobar que fuese la punta lo que desprendia el humo, he encendido el soldador sin la punta y todo bien, sin humos, solo el tipico olor a chamusquina. He vuelto a poner la punta despues de sacarle todo ese polvillo grisaceo, enciendo el soldador y sacaba el mismo humo, solo que esta vez iba desprendiendo menos humo con tal iba pasando el tiempo y en aproximadamente 2 minutos casi no habia humo. 

¿¿Que ha podido pasar??

A ver si por querer que funcione mejor me voy a quedar sin soldador  (Menuda ironia seria..)


> che, y si sacas la punta, limpias el soldador pelado con virulana, despacito, e intentas hacer lo mismo por dentro de la punta?? tal vez esta muy sucio y eso dificulta el intercambio de calor del elemento calefactor con la punta.


Probare limpiarlo como dices, pero primero me gustaria saber porque co**n** sacaba humo la punta..

Graaciass (Que paciencia la vuestra).
Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2010)

supongo que al sacar y poner la punta raspaste la superficie de la costra de mugre(por dentro de la punta), lo que se esta quemando seguramente es la mugre que estaba dentro de esa costra, como por capas


----------



## sevset (Feb 6, 2010)

Que tal. mis mejores herramientas para mantener las puntas: cepillo de laton, fibra de cobre y control de temperatura externo cuando el soldador no cuenta con alguno. (amplia vida garantizada).

suerte.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2010)

elementos perfectos para mantener las puntas de los soldadores comunes, el de limbo tiene un recubrimiento especial al que no le puede pasar abrasivos, seguramente al igual que muchos otros electronicos por aqui


----------



## sevset (Feb 6, 2010)

Asi es. alguna vez manipule un soldador de puntas con estas caracteristicas (parece una especie de teflon en grano). definitivamente muy delicadas a comparacion de las comunes nickeladas. posiblemente con un solvente en frio, pueda ayudar a quitar suciedad.

suerte.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2010)

un solvente como de que tipo??? por que mi soldador tiene punta ceramica, pero el cuerpo del soldador esta sucio con lo que salta de flux del estaño

con alcohol tal vez?? ya que este disuelve la resina. voy a probar a ver uqe consigo


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

> supongo que al sacar y poner la punta raspaste la superficie de la costra de mugre(por dentro de la punta), lo que se esta quemando seguramente es la mugre que estaba dentro de esa costra, como por capas


Vale, entonces voy a ver si limpiando todo bien por dentro como me has dicho deja de humear.


----------



## sevset (Feb 6, 2010)

En la parte metalica, Usa un poco de acetona diluida(quita barniz de uñas), me da muy buen resultado.

suerte.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

Zeta, lo que me dijiste sobre el humo, efectivamente era eso. Gracias.

Lo mas curioso de todo, es que en la web de JBC venden esos cepillos de laton (o algo parecido), en cambio dicen que todas sus puntas tienen ese recubrimiento.


> En la parte metalica, Usa un poco de acetona diluida(quita barniz de uñas), me da muy buen resultado.


¿Eso puedo aplicarlo a mi soldador? Tengo acetona, que hago, ¿la diluyo a partes iguales en agua?


----------



## sevset (Feb 6, 2010)

No hay problema sin diluir si es para uñas(siempre y cuando no limpies acabados plasticos) solo el metal.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2010)

mejor limbo, mejor. bueno, el negocio de ellos es que se te arruine el soldador para que compres mas, no???jeje. 

acetona no tengo, pero como solo son residuos de flux voy a probar con alcohol, a diferencia tuya yo no uso el soldador para andar quemando plastico, para eso tengo el soplete dremel


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

> No hay problema sin diluir si es para uñas(siempre y cuando no limpies acabados plasticos) solo el metal.


Lo que tengo es un bote de "acetona pura", o asi lo definio la mujer que me la vendio a granel (Bastante cara por cierto).


> a diferencia tuya yo no uso el soldador para andar quemando plastico, para eso tengo el soplete dremel


Ya esta, por una vez que mate a un perro me llamaron mataperros  Lo hice solo una vez, al principio, haciendo gala de mi ignorancia.
Hablando de quemar plastico, me he estado mirando de hacer una sierra de resistencia para dar forma al plastico y cortar poliespan, pero eso del soplete ni idea de lo que es (Yo tengo una copia barata de la dremel), lo miraré a ver que es.

Bueno, ala, voy a ver si mido la temperatura del soldador.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 6, 2010)

bueno, la acetona pura pura, no es muuy barata, lo que se compra como quitaesmalte es diluida y dios sabe con que agregados pa las manitas.

eso que queres hacer no se puede con este dremel(que no es minitorno, jeje) busca en el foro, que recuerdo haber visto varios temas tratando lo del cortador ese(segelin le decian en argentina)













http://www.soselectronic.pl/novinky/obr/obr660_uvod.jpg


----------



## Cacho (Feb 6, 2010)

Esto es lo que yo uso para limpiar la punta cuando hace falta (no muy seguido).





Fuente

La cuestión es apuñalar la esponja con el soldador y estañar la punta después. Nada del otro mundo y funciona perfecto.
Si el asunto es mugre en la punta, eso te va a solucionar la cuestión.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2010)

Por lo que he leido eso es estropajo del que es rizado (negro y brillante)como este:






En un primer momento me parecieron bolitas de algo, pero si utilizo eso en mi soldador se llevara toda la cobertura que tiene ¿no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 7, 2010)

Bueno, cómprate una punta nueva (las de JBC no son nada baratas, pero te sale más caro un soldador nuevo) y cuídala.
luego la vieja la usas para pirograbados o lo que quieras

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Feb 7, 2010)

Cuando uno posee una de esos soldadores de lapiz que hacen maravillas al principio, los recomiendo que traten de buscar un producto de goot, el BS-2 (Tip Refresher) para depositar una nueva pelicula a la punta, o en caso contrario limpiarla con un paño humedo cuando este caliente.






Etolipoz


----------



## Cacho (Feb 8, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Por lo que he leido eso es estropajo del que es rizado (negro y brillante)como este:



Exactamente eso es lo que hay adentro de la lata.



Limbo dijo:


> ...si utilizo eso en mi soldador se llevara toda la cobertura que tiene ¿no?


No señor. Eso no daña las puntas, a menos que seas un auténtico asesino de esponjas y que la hayas puesto "a presión" dentro del tarro.
Se pone fljito adentro de la lata, se lo "apuñala" con un poco de cariño (pero sin mucho cuidado, que no hace falta) y se estaña de nuevo. Listo el proceso.

Acá tenés un video de cómo va la cosa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krxTfZCFptk


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 8, 2010)

> Conocí a un técnico que repara electrodomésticos e, igualmente, usa una pistola como de 60 W. Parece una máquina. Pone una gotita de estaño en la punta y suelda con un solo toque. Supongo que eso será problemático para los componentes muy pequeños.



No se quien escribió esto, pero...


> ...una pistola como de 60 W...



La mía es de 100 y es chica. Va, no es chica, anda bien pero cuando la exijo, cuando paso varios ratos soldando y dessoldando calienta que da miedo.

Por eso ahora me voy a comprar un Vesubio C-2. ETERNO. (perdón por la mayúscula)
Ya está, tengo ese y listo. No pido más.

Y con el tema de soldar componentes chicos, para nada se complica. Yo al mío le soldé con la autógena un pedacito de otra punta Vesubio y la hice una punta. Y suelda perfecto. Hasta los SMD sin problemas.

Saludos.
Tavo10.

PD: Aguanten los de pistola, comprate uno bueno de este tipo y no te vas a arrepentir.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No señor. Eso no daña las puntas, a menos que seas un auténtico asesino de esponjas y que la hayas puesto "a presión" dentro del tarro.
> Se pone fljito adentro de la lata, se lo "apuñala" con un poco de cariño (pero sin mucho cuidado, que no hace falta) y se estaña de nuevo. Listo el proceso.


Entendido. No tardo nada en ir a por mi esponja Scotch-Brite y probar el proceso.

Ahora, despues de sacar y meter la punta varias veces, al encender el soldador sale humo. Probe lo que me recomendaron de limpirar la punta por dentro y funciono, pero al apagarlo y encenderlo, de nuevo aparecio el humillo. Remite al cabo del rato de tener encendido el soldador pero recien encendido es muy molesto el humo(sobretodo porque huele que apesta),¿algun otro consejo?¿Algun producto que pueda utilkizar para eliminar la suciedad que se quema?

Otra cuestion, la punta es como maciza(Es lo que dijimos del calefactor?), y no sé si la parte del soldador que calienta tiene que estar en contacto con la superficie de la punta maciza. Ahora esta haciendo contacto, pero antes de sacar la punta no me fije si estaba en contacto, o con una separacion minima, asi que, he pensado que es posible que el humo que aparece, puede que sea porque se esta quemando la superficie del interior de la punta (No sé que pensar ya), ¿es posible?

Gracias a todos.
Saludos!


----------



## sevset (Feb 9, 2010)

Que tal. definitivamente hasta utilizar los soldadores tiene su ciencia. en lo personal, la esponja mojada hace mas daño que bien a las puntas porque sufren un destemple y se expande el material(cobre), desquebrajando el recubrimiento de las mismas.
Yo llegue a probar fibra metalica(de acero), pero despues de un tiempo enegrece y raspa el acabado de las puntas. funciona mucho mejor la fibra de cobre porque es mas suave que el acero y se adiere el estaño a limpiar con mayor facilidad.

Asi quedan las puntas utilizando esponja mojada.



Suerte.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 9, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Probe lo que me recomendaron de limpirar la punta por dentro y funciono, pero al apagarlo y encenderlo...
> ¿Limpiaste el calefactor también?
> Ambas cosas bien limpias y deberían terminarse los humos.
> 
> Otra cuestion, la punta es como maciza(Es lo que dijimos del calefactor?), y no sé si la parte del soldador que calienta tiene que estar en contacto con la superficie de la punta maciza.


Sí. El extremo del calefactor (la cosa que va por adentro) debería apoyar contra el borde interno de la punta. Si no, la transferencia de calor es bastante mala.

Si esto no hace que las cosas vuelvan a ser como antes, entonces el problema puede estar en el calefactor o en vos mismo.
Para descartar ambos, buscá algún amigo que tenga un soldador como este y compará. Puede ser que con el tiempo te hayas habituado a los tiempos que antes te resultaban más cortos o que antes te impresionara más la temperatura. Creeme que pasa.
Si al compararlo el resultado sigue siendo el mismo, intercambiá las puntas y probá de nuevo, si sigue igual, el problema es el calefactor del tuyo, si no, es la punta.

Por cierto y hablando del calefactor, ¿está haciendo MUY buen contacto eléctrico con los cables de alimentación?
Si la unión esa se oxidó un poco, a limpiarla bien que va a funcionar todo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

> Para descartar ambos, buscá algún amigo que tenga un soldador como este y compará.


Mira que no caer en que me compre el soldador con un amigo y nos compramos los mismos! 


> Puede ser que con el tiempo te hayas habituado a los tiempos que antes te resultaban más cortos o que antes te impresionara más la temperatura. Creeme que pasa.


Puede ser, pero el estaño no cambia sus propiedades con el tiempo, ¿verdad? Mas que nada porque antes lo fundia en 0,...1s y ahora le cuesta alrededor de 1s.


> Por cierto y hablando del calefactor, ¿está haciendo MUY buen contacto eléctrico con los cables de alimentación?


La verdad, no lo he abierto para mirar por dentro. Si tengo un rato comprobare lo que dices.

Porcierto, me he comprado la nana (Virulana), pero es de color dorado (Niquel) y tenia otra nueva por casa que era plateada y negra (¿Acero?), y no sé si es indiferente el material que se debe de utilizar. Lo he probado con las dos al mismo tiempo y no me deja la punta como en el video, es decir, no queda el estaño en la punta con ese aspecto tan liso y suave, sino que queda menos brillante y mas como una superficie aspera,¿que hago mal?

Graciaaas.
Saludoss!


----------



## warloofer (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo ya he cambiado 2 veces la punta de mi JBC. Supongo que despues de tantos ciclos de soldadura, la porosidad del metal aumenta y con ello podría disminuir su conductividad térmica superficial.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> Yo ya he cambiado 2 veces la punta de mi JBC


¿En cuanto tiempo? ¿Que modelo JBC tienes?


----------



## warloofer (Feb 12, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿En cuanto tiempo? ¿Que modelo JBC tienes?



El 40S. 

Lo tengo unos 14 años. La primera vez cambié la punta lo hice porque ya no iba tan bien como al principio, y porque quería una de más precisión (más fina). La segunda la volví a cambiar por otra fina porque me había perdido conductividad.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

> Lo tengo unos 14 años. La primera vez cambié la punta lo hice porque ya no iba tan bien como al principio, y porque quería una de más precisión (más fina). La segunda la volví a cambiar por otra fina porque me había perdido conductividad


Yo lo tengo solo desde hace un año y la punta empieza a fallar, pero eso si, si dices que lo tienes desde hace 14 años, el vendedor que me lo vendio no me engaño diciendome que este soldador dura la vida, que cambiandole la punta funciona como nuevo.
Cuando te preguntaba en cuanto tiempo, me referia al tiempo que paso desde que te lo compraste hasta que le cambiaste la primera vez la punta.


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 17, 2010)

A mi me pasó lo mismo por lo mismo, derretí plástico con el soldador para pegarlo, y me cargue la punta. 

Yo tengo el mismo que tú (que casualidad  , creo que los 30 euros mejor invertidos en un soldador de punta). Las opciones son varias, otra punta o reparar la que tienes, cada punta del 30s vale unos 10 euros, una pasada, por lo que es mejor aguantar con la punta semi rota hasta no poder más. 

Lo que yo hice fue coger una lija fina (pero tampoco un grano enano) y lijar hasta que todo estuviese uniforme, calentarlo y soldar un poco con él, y oye, va bien. Luego de cada rato o cuando termino cojo un periódico y limpio la punta con él. Y desde que la lije haciendo eso no he tenido ningún problema y todavía aguanta muy bien. Tú solo preocúpate de la parte de la punta, el cuerpo no importa que no este muy bien.

Desde la última vez que derretí el plástico con él calculo que habré usado esa punta unas 300 o 400 horas y va muy bien. Y créeme, yo era lo peor, para enfriarlo lo metía debajo del grifo y todo, y la he podido salvar

Cuando pase lo mismo, otro repaso con la lija y punto, y creo que la punta me va a aguantar algunos años más

Aquí unas fotos, la punta que está en el soldador es la reparada múltiples veces, la otra es una nueva un poco destrozada para que compares. A mi me va muy bien así


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

> Lo que yo hice fue coger una lija fina (pero tampoco un grano enano) y lijar hasta que todo estuviese uniforme, calentarlo y soldar un poco con él, y oye, va bien.


Y la capa que llevan no te la llevaste?
Gracias por el mensaje.


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 18, 2010)

Seguro que si, pero no había otra posibilidad, es que las recubría de plástico por completo, los pasos por el grifo del agua no ayudaron nunca a mejorarla, nunca le preste atención, y cuando lo hice ya estaba para tirar, yo solo le he prolongado su vida, y muy contento, no me importa que no tenga las capas de protección, sigue soldando y desoldando, y como has visto en las fotos, no tiene mala pinta aunque no se parezca en nada a la punta nueva

Antes de tirarla pruébalo, total, si la vas a tirar, si con ello consigues que aguante 3 o 4 meses más bienvenidos sean (yo llevo cerca de un año, y no parece dispuesta a rendirse)


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

> Antes de tirarla pruébalo, total, si la vas a tirar, si con ello consigues que aguante 3 o 4 meses más bienvenidos sean (yo llevo cerca de un año, y no parece dispuesta a rendirse)


De momento no la tiraré, porque todavia funciona bien, lo que no me funciona como al principio, y yo diria que limpiandola por dentro y por fuera con un poco de papel como me dijeron, he conseguido que funcione algo mejor. No funciona todavia como al principio pero tampoco esta como para tirarla.

Gracias sevillano.
Saludos.


----------

